# What complications can IBS cause in pregnancy?



## K_C81 (May 31, 2011)

I have IBS-D and am nearly 30 weeks pregnant, so far the IBS has just been uncomfortable, embarrasing and sore running to the toilet several times a day. Last night I woke several times because of dehydration. What complications can IBS cause in pregnancy and birth? Will I be making a smelly mess on the midwife? Will it affect my baby's health? TIA


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Although its not the same, my mum had ulcerative colitis when pregnant with me, although she hadn't yet been diagnosed yet. Sometimes she was running to the toilet 5-6 times in one day. Although she felt pretty miserable during pregnancy and couldn't eat a lot due to nausea I turned out perfectly healthy at 8 lbs 6 ozs. Generally the baby's health is not affected unless you can't keep any food down or are very dehydrated from the diarrhoea. If you are worried about dehydration ask your pharmacist if you can take those rehydration solutions that you can get, much better than Lucozade or any of those high sugar energy drinks. In saying that my mum did weigh less 2 weeks after the birth than before she got pregnant but there was no harm done to me and once she'd delivered me the doctors were then able to start doing investigations into what was causing her symptoms which they were reluctant to do when pregnant.I'm not sure if they still do it but in the past they used to give women an enema before giving birth because many had accidents. If you're worried about this perhaps ask the midwife about it. All the best, and hope mother and baby are doing well!


----------



## K_C81 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for your reply em_t, do you think your mum's ulcerative colitis while pregnant had anything to do with your current (if any) digestive issues?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

There should not be any complications. Unless you are having such _severe watery D_ that you become dehydrated. Which is rare. Typically one experiences a flare up of symptoms or the disappearnce of symptoms during pregnancy. Sometimes both during the course of the pregnancy. If one tends more toward constipation.... sometimes that can get a bit worse and the same with D.If you experience a flare up... ask your Dr for advice. But the baby will take whatever it needs from you or your reserves. So the baby will be fine. The Mom is the one who needs more watching! Just ask your OB/GYN this question.I had one pregnancy where my IBS virtually disappeared and another where it wouldn't quit! I ended up having to take imodium. It was either that or be put in the hosp so.. I took the imodium... lol. But!!! Our daughter was born perfectly healthy! I on the other hand was completed depleted and had to go easy for awhile til I built my strength & stamina back up.Keep in mind the digestive system shuts down during labor... so no worries there. Congratulations!!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey, no I don't think my current digestive problems are linked in with her UC. My problem is severe IBS-C, so definitely no watery diarrhoea for me. Having said that there are lots of bowel problems in my family with two relatives with UC and a younger cousin with Crohn's disease. I also have a great aunt with an ileostomy due to several unsuccessful prolapse operations, but they were carried out many years ago and think the success rate has increased greatly since. Unfortunately my IBS was triggered by a severe vomiting and diarrhoea bug 2 years ago after which I suffered intractable constipation. Strange, since most people suffer from the opposite, severe diarrhoea instead. However, from both mine and other relatives experiences I don't think there's one that worse than the otheer - both constipation and diarrhoea are fairly miserable.Best of luck for the both of you!Em xx


----------



## Champsleeve (Dec 10, 2008)

I was one of those people where the IBS completely disappeared during pregnancy. Since I had been dealing with it for 15 years already at that point, it was a nice break! I was hoping maybe it wouldn't come back but it did. I was also concerned that my daughter would inherit the problem but so far she hasn't shown any signs and she is 3 years past when mine started. On a somewhat related note, my IBS has changed throughout the years depending on pregnancy, surgery, and just plain aging. Just when I have it figured out, it changes!


----------

